# Best DVD to IPOD rip software?



## pmturcotte

A lot of threads on general DVD ripping software for backups and whatnot but could find nothing on what folks are using for Ipod/MP4 conversion. Have had some trouble getting consistant 640x480 rips that will actually play and play with synched audio out of xilisoft. Trying to use the highest res possible so when I blow it up on my portable video player it looks as good as it can get. Have also tried madz ipod video converter but that maxes out at 320x240.


Any other ideas? I've tried a few things off sourceforge but sometimes that ends up being more hassle than its worth.


----------



## frankie_v

I do not own an iPod. Came across this the other day. Hope it's some help to you.
http://lifehacker.com/software/ipod/...pod-235150.php


----------



## nardoae

I have both an iPod and a Creative Zen Vision W, I ran across a program called "DVD Catalyst" that has support for multiple device formats and resolutions. This is a good one size fits all program and it gives pretty decent results. Another alternative is to use DVD Decrypter and Videora to encode to MP4. These take a little longer but are both free. I have also used other programs with decent results but like the variety of devices supported by DVD Catalyst. I hope this info helps you out.


----------



## Vidmaven

I use DVD Ripper Platinum for the iPod and the PSP....works great.

http://www.xilisoft.com/dvd-ripper-platinum.html


----------



## penngray

DVDFab works great for Ipod and PSP


----------



## Brown Radagast

Hi people - can you confirm that DVD Ripper Platinum & DVD Fab both do 640 X 480 mp4s?


I use the free version of DVD Fab, which only does .vobs - I did note that it has a disabled icon for converting to PSPs & iPods. Does DVD Fab have a good selection of settings too?


----------



## jntaylor63

It will create 640x480 H.264 files for IPOD. Quality is great and looks very near DVD.


Handbreak is good and now can create chapters in the mp4 file, but I have yet to try it.


----------



## ndskyz

Good info guys..thanks gonna have to try DVDfab for my PSP and Vision W


----------



## scanchan

You can find a lots at dvd-ripper-mac.com, we provide you all popular dvd ripper software, like xili dvd ripper, wondershare dvd ripper, isky dvd ripper, aimer dvd ripper, imtoo dvd ripper and so on.


----------



## scanchan

For winodws, you can go to http://www.iphone-converter-soft.com/dvdripper/ to download; For Mac user, you can go to http://www.dvd-ripper-mac.com to get dvd ripper software for, both PowerPc and Intel Mac.


----------



## shoeheel

Anybody ever tried this bitRipper v1.31?

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/vi.../bitripper.cfm


----------



## almostinsane

Handbrake is what I use.


----------



## windbell32

I use aimersoft dvd to ipod coverter, it works great and the build-in ipod copy manager can transfer video to ipod directly, that's really cool


----------



## dmk005

It seems that everyone says their chosen ripper works great. Do any NOT work well? For me, I am looking for a ripper specifically maximized for the iPhone since I assume the wider screen may require different specs...


----------



## Brown Radagast

I use MediaCoder for PSP. The PSP (as you probably already know) is also widescreen. I could convert directly from DVD to mp4, but I have found the DVD-read phases to be slow, so I prefer to rip to HD first and then convert - much faster read/write sequences. You can specify how much "task" usage - I set it to 60%, but if you want to use 100% of your cpu, that's doable too (also makes use of all available cpus). I also like that you can define the resolution to match your end-device, as well as boost the volume if needed. There's a iPhone version of MediaCoder (all versions are free), so give that a shot. The only Con that I have found so far is that converting more than one vid has been buggy (i.e., no sound in all vids after the first), so I have been just converting one at a time. I also use this same version to convert vids for my wife and daughter's 5G iPods.


----------



## dmk005

very helpful post. I will check it out. Today, I tried DVD Ripper and it was okay. I will compare with your mediacoder next.


----------



## dmk005

mediacoder does not work on Mac it seems so it is out for me. I was not happy with the results after using dvdripper because the video/audio was very choppy on my evaluation DVD (Apocalypse Now-Redux). Handbrake on Mac worked well so that is my latest attempt at finding an effective solution.


----------



## hppay

For Mac users, iSkysoft DVD Ripper Pack for Mac is a good choice. It can convert dvd and Video to any format files with high quality. My friend and I all use it. There is also a version for PC users.


----------



## EM3

Has anyone tried Videora?


It say's it's free but as you read on it say's trial version ?


So is it a stripped down limited use version?


I have tried Handbrake and I can't get it to load on my PC. I've tried updating the files needed to load it but no luck so I am giving up on it. Someone gave me their copy of DVD2Pod software and I got it to work but I spent 1hr burning the wrong file and instead of 15 or so Motley Crue videos I got the intro loop on the dvd over and over and over again.


----------



## EM3

Videora won't download for me. Everytime it starts to download I get a pop up screen that tells me the operation has timed out and it's about 2 seconds after it starts.


So has anyone tried software from CUCUSOFT?


I need a good reliable, simple one step solution.


----------



## lovswr

Does anybody here use DVDFab for their iPod? I use the free version just to rip DVD's for my tversity server, but the free version will not do anything but that.


----------



## cmaxwell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovswr* /forum/post/13462631
> 
> 
> Does anybody here use DVDFab for their iPod? I use the free version just to rip DVD's for my tversity server, but the free version will not do anything but that.



i use it and it works great, it rips for ipod,zune, psp, xbox360 and many many more.


----------



## goldstonesoft

*DVD to iPod for Mac OS X*

iSkysoft DVD to iPod Converter is a quite good conversion software that can convert DVD to formats suitable for iPod products. With iSkysoft DVD to iPod Converter, you can choose to convert any chapters or titles, trim the length of any titles or chapters, convert your DVD into one file, and select DVD subtitle and audio track to convert your movie in any language available on your DVD.

It also lets you set video brightness, contrast, and saturation and so on to set the output movie quality. Rip DVD to iPod with this easy software to turn your iPod into a mobile mini cinema.


----------



## paulbh

I've had good results converting my dvd collection using Videora for Nano. I converted 34 of my DVDs to files to play on the nano. I've had 2-3 strange results (very skinny horizontal screen on one and some incorrect language tracks that could just be due to mislabeling). Anyway, very easy to use.


My question is that I am thinking about getting an iPod Touch and see that Videora has a different converter for the Touch. Would my previous 34 files made for the Nano still play fine in the Touch or will I need to re-convert? This would be a hassle since I've deleted the original larger ripped files at this point and would have to start over. All the files that I convert I have used the highest quality settings in case that matters. Any confirmation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheD

MEGUI.


Don't ever buy any converter software...........ever.


----------



## jeffden

I used Videora for over a year with the trial version and while it was a tad slow, I had only one failure ( Toy Story 2 ) on around 78 DVD's. My computer recently crashed completely and I downloaded Media Widget which I will be trying out tonight. Hope for the same reliability.


----------



## Iceblade

Can someone explain how one goes about picking the "correct" Frame resolution in DVDFab Platinum based on the ripped DVD content? I have a 160GB iPod classic and would like all my rips to show the whole frame (letterboxed, of course) on the iPod. I believe the screen rez of the actual LCD is 320x240 (4:3). Since I have DVDs that were shot in 1.78:1, 2.35:1 and other AR's, I'd like to know which Frame Rez to pick for each of those. Again, I ONLY want to play these on the tiny iPod screen. The experiments I've tried so far with a 1.78:1 DVD of "The Departed" yielded less than great results.










Regs,

Jeff


----------



## pavgater01

To Iceblade's question, maybe you can try this program: Pavtube DVD to iPod Converter.


----------



## Iceblade

Thanks. I ended up going with CloneDVDMobile, IIRC.


Regards,

Jeff


----------



## oztech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/13129848
> 
> 
> Handbrake is what I use.



Same here.


----------



## vladrac

HANDBRAKE!!!

Mac and PC versions.

www(dot)handbrake(dot)fr


----------



## 4Dthinker

I stumbled upon 123MoviesIPOD at my local Staples store a while back. Recently testing the assorted movie convertors I've collected it offered to upgrade itself. Version 6.0.0.4 is far better than the original, and it will turn a DVD or file or You-Tube video into MP4, AVI, and WMVs at many different resolutions. I remember it being $30ish, and the update was free. One step essentially. It finds the DVD in your drive, You can set the destination, select the devices, and configure specific output resolution.


----------



## Arclite

Another vote for handbrake. DVDDecrypter to extract the .vob and handbrake to convert it for my gen-2 ipod touch. Both are free, and both work really well.


Videora is okay, but I personally prefer Handbrake's UI and I think the latter is faster too.


----------



## 4Dthinker

If you are tired of tying up your PC making movies for your ipod, Pinnacle is winning tech awards for it's _Pinnacle Video Transfer_ device. I bought one and have reviewed it with a few photos on my Blog. You can plug anything with composite or Svideo video outputs directly into it, and a USB thumb drive or hard drive into the other end. Play the movie and press RECORD on the Pinnacle. Come back when the movie is done and you'll have a 480x320 MP4 movie for that will play perfectly on your Ipod Touch or iPhone. You have a few other choices as well. I've tried it with old VHS movies, DVDs, output from my SAT box and directly from my 8mm video camera. As low as $80 if you shop around. I've stopped using my PC.


----------



## beingfunny

Free version of HD DVDFab Decryptor and Handbrake. I actually use DVD shrink after DVDFab so I just get the movie (and take out long credits-save space). This works great for my 3rd gen Ipod Nano. Handbrake has presets for ipods. I just make sure it's set for .mp4


----------



## cwflyaway

I think you can try Pavtube DVD Ripper.My friends recommend it to me, it's safe and works pretty well. The conversion quality is good, and the conversion speed is really fast.


----------



## oztech

One nice thing is a lot of the new Blu-Rays include a digital copy so to some that may be

worth the switch besides the better PQ.


----------



## 4Dthinker

I have yet to get a blueray "free" digital copy to play on anything other than my PC. DRMed to death.


----------



## WCoast02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4Dthinker* /forum/post/16360640
> 
> 
> I have yet to get a blueray "free" digital copy to play on anything other than my PC. DRMed to death.



Typical.....That is so not surprising.


----------



## RMcR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WCoast02* /forum/post/16360959
> 
> 
> Typical.....That is so not surprising.



Digital copy of Bolt worked perfectly on my Mac and iPod. Of course, all the disc seemed to do was take me to the iTunes store and initiate a free download. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jeff Theobald

+1 for DVDFab. They seem to actively develop the application too. I just participated in a survey that will influence future product direction - this is a nice secondary benefit.


I use the Platinum version for DVD-DVD and DVD-iPod {or Zune, or, or, or...}.


----------



## amilla

Hi all! I would like you try *VidCrop Pro*! I like it! A very usefull and simple in use)) I know that it seems like an advertise, but i don't want to enforce) I have tried it and liked and just wanna to share


----------



## WCoast02

Anyone know the relationship between DVDfab and CloneDVD(or Fengtao vs. Slysoft)? I've heard different things, that Fengtao's DVDfab is a chinese ripoff of the British slysoft's software, but I've also heard that they're both a variation of an open source program.


I hear they both work well, but noticed more people were using DVDfab and wanted to know if anyone had seen this before and if there were benefits of one program over the other.


----------



## Stvenss

Dicsoft is what i use


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stvenss* /forum/post/16873512
> 
> 
> Dicsoft is what i use



they have medication for that these days, you know...


----------



## yappyli

Try the iOrgSoft DVD to iPod converter, it can help you convert dvd videos into the format compatible with ipod.


----------



## Warren_G

Another vote for handbrake. If you are using a new iPhone or iPod, I set up a profile to encode to 960x640, h264, rips look amazing on the retina display encoded this way. Also grabbed the trial ver of DVDFab to rip a new blueray that anydvd HD would not, but have used DVD Decrypter successfully for years.


----------



## shery

Daniusoft dvd ripper software dvd ripper software can help to rip dvd to ipad 2 with high quality.


----------



## jerryrip

bvcsoft DVD to iPod converter works great.support DVD Gain,iPod Gain,mp3gain.also keep your original video size with high quality and enjoy them on PC.


----------



## Bobsled

_DVD Catalyst4_ FTW.


All-in-one, super easy to use, and great price.

http://www.tools4movies.com/


----------

